# Lancelot Comics



## Abishai100 (Dec 5, 2018)

I've always been intrigued by the Arthurian character of Sir Lancelot who was embroiled in much controversy as he was in celebrated gossip regarding his remarkable swordsmanship and offbeat sense of adventure and magic.

This fan-fic is a toast to the various Arthurian comics out there about the eccentric/fascinating (if scandalized) knight Sir Lancelot.





 

====

"I was a young man, and I wandered around village to village, parentless and homeless in a time of barbarians in Europe. I had heard of great kingdoms and a young king named Arthur but never met him. I experimented with ingesting wild herbs which induced hallucinations and made love to beautiful maidens and maidservants of villages/kingdoms who were bathing in streams and rivers. That's when I realized I was nothing more than a wanderer or perhaps even a vagrant."

 

Lancelot decided to devote his life to knighthood after receiving the personal revelation that he was merely a wandering vagrant making love to maidens/maidservants in rivers and streams. He decided to procure a knight's armor and found a good handsome sword and named himself Lancelot the Knight. Lancelot set his sights towards Camelot, the kingdom ruled by King Arthur and sought adventure and real honor. Lancelot was destined for greatness and tragedy.

 

Lancelot arrived in Camelot and the first thing he did was execute a fierce dragon-like creature which had slipped into the castle walls. The royal guards were very impressed and reported this triumph to Arthur who insisted on meeting the brave knight. Lancelot met Arthur and was impressed with his sense of majesty and monarchy idealism. Lancelot was also hypnotized by the grace and beauty of Arthur's wife Guinevere. Arthur thanked Lancelot for slaying the dragon-creature which had slipped into the castle that day.

 

LANCELOT: It was my honor and fortune to serve you!
ARTHUR: Yes, you did a fine job disposing of that creature.
LANCELOT: It was difficult, but I am a great swordsman.
ARTHUR: We all noticed your skill at handling a menace...
LANCELOT: If you like I can serve Camelot for payment.
ARTHUR: The royal court would be delighted to employ you, 'Sir Lancelot.'
LANCELOT: Oh, what a splendid news!
ARTHUR: You may have your own chamber in the castle and pray every sunrise.
LANCELOT: I will do just that, my Lord.
ARTHUR: In time, your swordsmanship will be required for great battles.
LANCELOT: Camelot will not fall while I am here at your side, my King.
ARTHUR: Well said...

 

Lancelot prayed every sunrise in his castle chamber while dressed in his full knight-armor. However, every sunset, he could not get Guinevere out of his mind and her well-groomed black hair and visually provocative colorful royal gowns and dresses. He watched her walking around the court patio every sunset. They would stare at each other, and Guinevere would often wonder why Sir Lancelot was so obsessed with looking at her while she walked around every sunset.

 

"This is no time to indulge my childish daydreams about Queen Guinevere being my 'fairy godmother' or 'secret angel.' I have to defend Camelot. Now that the evil warlord Mordred has declared war on Arthur's kingdom, I (Lancelot) will have to ride into battle at my King's side to defend his honor and flag. There's no way Mordred can defeat me, for my swordsmanship is nearly perfect, and when Mordred is defeated, King Arthur will honor me with great happiness...and I can continue to pray every sunrise and watch the fair Queen Guinevere walk around in the court every sunset. For the glory of battle is the discovery of ideal havens."



 

Lancelot helped Arthur defeat the evil forces of Mordred, and the king was pleased and blessed Lancelot who exhibited extraordinary fighting-skills on the battlefield. Arthur knew he had found a real 'charm' for Camelot in Sir Lancelot. Lancelot continued to pray every sunrise in his Camelot chamber and watched Guinevere walk around the court patio every sunset. Then, a fair maiden named Ariel began to spy on Lancelot and the two fell in love. They married and Ariel asked her husband Lancelot why he stared at Guinevere walking around the court patio, and he told her he admired Guinevere's sense of majesty. This did not prevent Ariel from embracing Lancelot as her one and only ideal admirer.

 

ARTHUR: "Mordred was defeated but not killed in that first great battle. Now, he's sent a death-threat letter to my castle, suggesting he'll find some damned way to kill me someday and overthrow Camelot once and for all. That's why I've charged Sir Lancelot and Sir Galahad (another fine knight in my court) to seek out Mordred and bring me back his severed head. Mordred sent me this red flag with a symbol of a fashioned hammer-weapon and sword on it, which obviously represents malice and tyranny --- his intention to erase Camelot. Do not fail me, Lancelot/Galahad!"

 

Lancelot went out and found Mordred's forces and Lancelot and Galahad killed all five minions of Mordred, but they failed to bring back Mordred's head. Arthur was furious but was satisfied that Lancelot/Galahad had killed five of Mordred's soldiers. Arthur gave Lancelot a vacation/time-off, which Lancelot used to travel around, leaving his wife Ariel behind. During his travels, Lancelot met a beautiful woman named Scarlet Witch, and they made love in the forest. She made him promise that he'd be loyal to her and return to her someday, and he promised he would, not knowing how on Earth he'd keep such a ridiculous promise.

 

"Ariel has committed suicide, since Scarlet Witch sent her a letter revealing our night of passion and infidelity. Now, I'm accused of having an adulterous affair with Queen Guinevere, but I am completely innocent. All I did was I continued to watch her walk around the court patio, but I suspect that one of Arthur's knights reported to the King that I was spying on her with carnal intent. This is false, and Guinevere and I have been dishonored, so I will leave Camelot and keep my promise to that evil Scarlet Witch whom I love nonetheless. However, it's Ariel's broken heart and her wedding-ring I will keep in remembrance which will haunt me (Lancelot) the most."

 

Lancelot went on many more adventures (slaying a dragon, helping a village fight off roaming bandits, helping an artist transport artworks up the country, and going on a gem-quest with a wizard named Michael) and in the end returned to Camelot one last time to help Arthur fight Mordred one last time on the battlefield. Lancelot was able to kill Mordred himself and Arthur congratulated him and thanked his old friend for returning to him in a time of battle. Arthur apologized to Lancelot, suggesting that perhaps he truly was innocent of his intentions towards Queen Guinevere. Lancelot showed Arthur the wedding-ring of Ariel which he still kept and told the King he was now wed to Scarlet Witch. Arthur realized Lancelot was finally at peace and settled as a 'triumphant man' and told him to return to Scarlet Witch and retire and find humble happiness with her. Arthur always remembered the unusual knight Lancelot as a 'man of many faces.'

====


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 5, 2018)

How about a take or rendition on Treasure Chest comics...






Treasure Chest (comics) - Wikipedia

...for one thread.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------

